# Corsair Voyager zu langsam



## JackOnell (31. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe eben meinen neuen USB Stick getestet und festgestellt das er sehr langsam schreibt.

Es handelt sich um diesen
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst

Und hier die Test ergebnisse das Tool AS SSd bleibt sogar immer hängen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt hier ein defekt vor oder sind die lese und schreibangaben schlicht falsch ?


Edit

Nicht zu vergessen der Stick ist formatiert und war an allen Ports angeschlossen


----------



## JackOnell (2. April 2012)

Toller Support hier


----------



## JackOnell (5. April 2012)

Brauch euch nicht mehr habe eine rma vom Verkäufer bekommen ohne Grosse Probleme entstanden sind, jetzt hoffe ich bloß das sich das nicht 3 mal wiederholt bis ich einen stick habe der die 13 nb/s  schreibt


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,

sorry - wir sind wie bereits Erwähnt in folgendem Thread hier ausgelastet 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/209912-deutsche-telefonnummer-2.html#post4212755
- aber der direkte Weg führt auch zu direktem Support - bitte wie folgt vorgehen, sollte es erneut Probleme geben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/217636-corsair-kundenservice-faq.html


----------

